# Halloween costume/pretty girl



## Sideburns (Nov 6, 2007)

girlfriend dressed up in a custom made Beatrix Kiddo costume. (Kill Bill)







Our mutual friend doing what she does best...being a doofus.  Basically a full body gorilla suit...looked like a real one...kinda creepy.





I know the first doesn't really count as artistic...but the second one I think is actually quite good.  what do you think?
I'm pretty sure if I could have blurred the background of the first more it would have worked...but it didn't quite turn out that way....


----------



## Fangman (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd watch what you say to your girlfriend - she looks as if she means business!   I presume you friend was aping around!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 7, 2007)

I would make my girl wear that 5 out of 7 days...


not the gorilla suit.

oh, and ok shots too.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 7, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> I would make my girl wear that 5 out of 7 days...
> 
> 
> not the gorilla suit.
> ...



Ya, I'm not gonna lie.  I told her to bring it back to my house one day to surprise me....ahahha.  I didn't tell her, but beatrix kiddo is my "fantasy" lmfao.  ohhh bother.


ahaha...aping around...lol


----------



## Ajay (Dec 4, 2007)

My husband would go nuts if I dressed up like that!   He's watched those movies over and over again.  Hmm...might have to see what I can do.   Fun shots.


----------

